# dither fish



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm always seeing that everyone says to keep dither fish in with their p's.Does that mean other fish that they can live with...and which ones would be the best?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

YOur gonna have alot of arguments here and different opinions here... as with all/any fish, nothing is guaranteed.

I choose Exodons. Best fish to join with Ps when having a carnage on feeders, plus they can shoal togther as well.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i choose convicts but exos are good to


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz has a whole assortment of dither. Just remember to be prepared to lose them at any time.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

danios....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

yea danios.....very fast and keep ur p's having to work hard to catch them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I havent had success with anything besides plecos. Everything else gets eaten eventualy.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the replies...I'll give it a try with several of the ones mentioned.If nothing else,a nice snack for my p's.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

convicts ( they make lots of babies) guppies (same as convicts), tiger barbs have worked for me as well as feeders


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Anything you place in a pirana tank will eventually become lunch. Cold hard fact regardless of the number of days, months, years. Piranas are unpredicable if something is not to their liking, it is eaten. As Grosse Gurke mentioned Plecos have a better success rate, however it is not unusual to find them eaten from the belly region leaving a very nice external shell remaining. As for cichlids, they are a natural diet of piranas as are any other silvery characins in particular Exodons.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Plecos i should say!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have had 3 different sets of reds and only 2 of them would let anything live with them and that is the pleco i have now some people have either good luck or wussy p's hahaha only kidding jonas
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am gonna try and put some exodens in my next tank!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am gonna try and put some exodens in my next tank!


 Do it!!! You'll be amazed how these guys would swim so close to a P while they're having their feeding carnage. Plus you'll like how they shoal and "hit and run" other fish for scales..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am gonna try and put some exodens in my next tank!


 i tried do it..and next morning they were all gone







..i even feed me reds and cariba before hand..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I choose Exodons. Best fish to join with Ps when having a carnage on feeders, plus they can shoal togther as well.


 I agree with you on this one.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I am gonna try and put some exodens in my next tank!
> ...


 There's tactics and conditions to making this work even a little bit. Can't just toss them in.


----------

